# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  WebService en utilisant BPMN2

## sousoumalou

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'invoquer un service web en utilisant un diagramme BPMN 2.0 ?

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer un exemple de WebServiceTask ?

J'utilise Eclipse.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## sousoumalou

il faudra mettre deux projets sparment l'un contient le service web et l'autre contient le diagramme BPMN.Aprs le dploiement du service web .vous pouvez l'importer facilement

----------

